# Xena, Crixus, Faith, Bee and DuMae



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Today everyone needed Baths so we got pictures while I was at it.

Xena
















Shes not as flat as she looks from the side. I promise 









Crixus
























Shes standing like a GSD and couldn't possibly get her tail further between her legs, but her color looks great here lmao.









Bee ( As you can see she had a head injury. She cut her head on something and its in a tough spot to treat so she has opened it up a couple times and it is now finally healed and just waiting to grow fur back lol)

















Faith









DuMae






















*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The whole crew bling blingin! Great pics!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

looks great your pups rock


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*












Um, Can Crixus get anymore beautiful!? totally in love with her!​*


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

they all look great but i think I'm in love with Xena and Bee.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

everybody looks great holly  great pics!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Such a good looking crew! Those brindles seem to look flat in pictures.  Unless you're able to get the shadowing right. Bee has an interesting look on her face in that first one. lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Xena and Bee are my favs! They all cute, handsome, and beautiful


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They look amazing !


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

The crew looks amazing Holly...Bee has REALLY slimmed down...she looks intense now...but still has that sweet baby face Kudos


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look great Holly. I'm lovin Momma Dumae she just has the sweetest face :hug: Man Crixus is really growing up she looks great. She's matured so much since I've seen you guys. Hey wait where Sir Snoop Dog? I demand a Snoop pic


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

kg420 said:


> They all look great Holly. I'm lovin Momma Dumae she just has the sweetest face :hug: Man Crixus is really growing up she looks great. She's matured so much since I've seen you guys. Hey wait where Sir Snoop Dog? I demand a Snoop pic


KG...I have been meaning to mention your black dog look SOO much like my cousins it rediculous...facial expressions and all...I will have to take a pic and show you...its worth a double take.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Crixus looks great as always but Xena is really looking good! (till you get to her gamebred feet! lmao) In that last picture Bee looks just like Monsoon! lol and Dumae looks great!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> KG...I have been meaning to mention your black dog look SOO much like my cousins it rediculous...facial expressions and all...I will have to take a pic and show you...its worth a double take.


Ooooo I want to see


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

wow at crixu bee and faith!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly, they all look GREAT!!!!! :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bee, still my favorite.  I can't decide if I like Xena or Crixus better lol They are both so gorgeous!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Celestial88 said:


> Bee has an interesting look on her face in that first one. lol


She was watching rocks lmao. I was throwing them 



kg420 said:


> Hey wait where Sir Snoop Dog? I demand a Snoop pic


Snoops pics didn't come out that good and he also has an injury like Bees, but on his neck. I think his collar got him. He needs to get a Tablerock or Nizmo collar ordered. I am putting in an order tomorrow for a couple new collars.



performanceknls said:


> In that last picture Bee looks just like Monsoon! lol and Dumae looks great!


I got one of Faith that looked so much like one of Monsoons pics lol. I will see if I kept it. I had alot that were no good so I was deleting lol.

Thanx for the comments everyone


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Now this is a kennel/pack to be envious of. They all are in top notch condition


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw poor boy  give hims love for me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing, such cute pups! DuMae looks so sweet in the middle picture! Crisux tail between the legs shot is a roit!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just realized it was the picture of Faith that looks like Monsoon, lol


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

love xena's crop, really frams her face well


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love em all!!!!!! But Bee takes my heart as usual <3


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe they look like shiny new pennies after their baths .. They all look great! It's good to see them


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with Krystal.. I demand pix of Snoop lol. All the ladies look great though! Nice to see updated pix.

ETA: I just saw the thread of Snoop lol.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow the girls are growing up gorgeous!! Crixus reminds me soooo much of Zorro!! Love all the pictures!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadyRampage said:


> Wow the girls are growing up gorgeous!! Crixus reminds me soooo much of Zorro!! Love all the pictures!!


:woof: Thank you


----------

